
Ask HN: Recommend Me Your Mattress? - rwol
Sleep is important and mattress shopping is hard. What mattress do you have and would you recommend it to other HN users?<p>Please include the price if possible, as (personally) I’m trying to keep costs reasonable.
======
troydavis
With mattresses, the only golden rule is that no one else's recommendation
should matter to you. It really is a personal choice – a function of sleeping
position(s), BMI, gender, preferred feel (in<->on), and other considerations
(back issues, motion, heat, etc.).

This is actually scientifically verified:
[https://www.rti.org/sites/default/files/resources/rr-0016-11...](https://www.rti.org/sites/default/files/resources/rr-0016-1108-hogan.pdf).
As they put it: "The actigraphically best mattress was well distributed among
the sample of participants and across the seven mattresses studied."
Basically, there was no "mode" best mattress. No one else's experience applies
to you.

They also note that "The mattress that individuals chose as optimal before the
randomized, controlled phase of the study did not predict either the
actigraphically determined best mattress or the best mattress as determined by
reported sleep quality." My take: focus on in-home testing, trying to
understand what you like, and return policies more than showroom tests or
recommendations.

What I can offer is a fantastic way to reach your own conclusion:
[https://www.themattressunderground.com/](https://www.themattressunderground.com/)
(under the "Mattresses" nav tab).

Start here: [https://www.themattressunderground.com/mattresses/five-
steps...](https://www.themattressunderground.com/mattresses/five-steps-to-
your-perfect-mattress.html), [https://www.themattressunderground.com/our-
articles/mattress...](https://www.themattressunderground.com/our-
articles/mattress-shopping-tutorial.html)

This is the most thorough and least-biased mattress site I've found. I'm not
affiliated except as a fan.

